# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  Any UK or Europe Members want to link up here?

## Ascended

Any UK or Europe Members want to link up here?

I think it might be nice to share local issues, develop relationships with local sellers, discuss our own legislation, regional events, and so on.

I am in the UK

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-08-2021)

----------


## Utdred_7

sure  :Good Job:

----------


## richardhind1972

I'm in UK too, Derbyshire 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

